# Changing knob colours



## EvilDragon (Sep 25, 2010)

I think you need the Kontakt Player Developer Guide to know how to work with custom UI elements.

http://www.mediafire.com/?xg4vboia0fwc2s8

Read everything inside. Don't do anything before you read it through. You'll understand it better. Get Knobman.


----------



## sneakyalien (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks man,I have to say you and lots of others here are very generous with your knowledge and time.
Thanks for that.
Steve.


----------



## sneakyalien (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Mario,
I have had a read of the skinning section of the guid you sent to me and have managed to resolve the issue-I did not know you had to have a text file that describes how to deal with the animation file.
I have managed to utilise knobman and exported a dial and have got it to work but I wanted to resize the dial in Kontakt but it does not seem to resize.
I have used the following code

declare ui_slider $bit_depth (0,1000000)



set_control_par(get_ui_id($bit_depth), $CONTROL_PAR_MOUSE_BEHAVIOUR, -500)
set_control_par_str(get_ui_id($bit_depth),$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"ufodial1")
set_control_par_str(get_ui_id($bit_depth),$CONTROL_PAR_HEIGHT,10)
set_control_par_str(get_ui_id($bit_depth),$CONTROL_PAR_WIDTH,10)

I thought this would have resized the image but image just stays the same size.

Here is the text file for the dial.

Has Alpha Channel: yes 
Number of Animations: 21
Horizontal Animation: no 
Vertical Resizable: yes 
Horizontal Resizable: yes 
Fixed Top: 0
Fixed Bottom: 0
Fixed Left: 0
Fixed Right: 0

Should the above code resize an image?
Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 26, 2010)

If you want to resize the dial, you'd really want to resize the base image. It will look the best that way.


----------



## sneakyalien (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah your right,just resized it in photoshop and it works and looks good.Thanks.


----------



## polypx (Oct 3, 2010)

Steve, once you get started in Knobman, have a look at this (very long thread) here, there are lots of examples of what you can do with it, some of which you can download:

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... sc&start=0

cheers
Dan


----------

